# Automatic writing in France 1857-1930



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

A review of _Scripting the Mind: Automatic Writing in France, 1857-1930_, by Alexandra Katerina Bacopoulos-Viau. (Andrea Graus) (dissertation reviews)


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

Εδώ:
http://dissertationreviews.org/archives/5494


----------



## Costas (Oct 21, 2013)

Ωχ, θενκς! :)


----------

